# My mantis shrimp



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Alright, the big post. I think I have decided on names for each of the shrimp. Leonidas for the Ciliata (spartan w/ spear) and Amadeus for the pea**************** (no reason really other than a sweet song by Falco lol)

So around 10:30 the package arrived.

















The ciliata in the bag









The Pea**************** in the bag 









Pea**************** found a cave









Lookin' around









Excavating









Ciliata exploring


























Pea**************** closeup









Beautiful coloration

























Ciliata closeup









Ciliata eating a fish


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow awesome pics. what camera did you use?


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cannon PowerSho SD600 Digital Elph

Borrowed from a friend, lol


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

oh lol. takes great pics. i was looking to buy that camera too.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

cool pics was the fish the shrimp at purposly for it


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

wesome shrimps...what size tank are they in? any full tank shots?


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Both are in their own 10 gallon tank. I can get some full tank shots up soon.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Here are some full tank shots. Please excuse the dirty tanks..

The Peac0cks home-









The ciliata's home-


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

ooh. very nice. the black sand looks real good in that tank.


----------

